# Concorde



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/2934257.stm

Very sad - lovely plane :'(


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm now considering splashing 2.2k on a trip on her - never done it before but it may be my last chance to go supersonic - bit poor if I never manage to do that 

she came in to where I used to work for her anniversary some years ago - standing so close to the runway, the power and noise at take off was amazing. So graceful - TBH, considering its half French, its bloody amazing its lasted this long!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wonder what they will do with them then? :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It is really sad that Concorde has had its day. We are supposed to be evolving, yet travelling slower is going to win out :-/.

I wonder if they will be auctioned on ebay?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Considering the technology the plane was founded on is nearly 40 years old, its done well. Shame to see it go but bigger shame that there is not a replacement waiting in the wings to take over....  .
I was living in Campbeltown in the late 80s and Concorde did its trials at RAF Machrihanish after a refit - it was there for about a week or so flying over constantly - noisey bitch - but every time it flew over you could not help but stand and watch.
At least you can still get to see inside one at RAF Duxford - not for those suffering from claustrophobia.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think Concorde 001 is at Yeovil air museum as well. You can go inside this one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> I wonder what they will do with them then? Â :-/


museum's I guess..... just hope they sell off a few of the new seats that they refitted back in 2001 ?

although I was lucky enough to fly on the old concorde back in 1999..... and on that flight (only about 25 on board) there was hugh grant & that riverdance bloke !
very quick..... indeed, best flight ever


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have never had the chance to go in one and I doubt I ever will, however would be lovely to go in one at a museum somewhere to just feel a kind of experience I guess  and I know my hubby and sons would love it too.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Surely not having to suffer Hugh Grant _and_ Michael Flatley on the same flight is reason enough to retire Concorde?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

A sad day indeed  Concorde is so graceful when its sitting on the tarmac and awe inspiringly powerful sounding when taking off.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Concorde is so graceful when its sitting on the tarmac and awe inspiringly powerful sounding when taking off


Sounds like my golf - rumbles a lot and produces black smoke too


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Special Concorde prices from BA...

Â£3999 Concorde both ways 
Â£3499 one-way Concorde and one-way FIRST l 
Â£2999 one-way Concorde and one-way Club World 
Â£2199 one-way Concorde and one-way World Traveller Plus
Â£1999 one-way Concorde and one-way World Traveller

hmmmmm. Buy house, fly Concorde... buy house, fly concorde... Â :-/


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Special Concorde prices from BA...
> 
> Â£3999 Concorde both ways
> Â£3499 one-way Concorde and one-way FIRST l
> ...


Not much of a house .......... I'd fly Concorde ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm surprised it has taken BA so long to make this decision. I don't believe there are many companies who are willing to spend Â£3-4k for a flight + expenses, just to fly an executive for a business meeting when the same results can be achieved via video conference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Special Concorde prices from BA...
> 
> Â£3999 Concorde both ways
> Â£3499 one-way Concorde and one-way FIRST l
> ...


Â£2999 one-way Concorde and one-way Club World .. IS THE BEST ONE.....

Fly out to NY on Concorde.. and fly back overnight 'asleep' on the club world flat bed 

although i'm sure a fair few travel agents will get an 'even' better deal......


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> I'm surprised it has taken BA so long to make this decision. I don't believe there are many companies who are willing to spend Â£3-4k for a flight + expenses, just to fly an executive for a business meeting when the same results can be achieved via video conference.


remember BA are a total bunch of muppets when it comes to running the company....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> remember BA are a total bunch of muppets when it comes to running the company....


Especially if they have fozzie and gonzo doing the marketing.








hubba hubba hubba

I'll get my coat


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My friend lives in Hounslow under the flight path and he's got a big smile on his face today.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

its a pleasure to hear that thing go over - if you live on a flight path though what do you expect - bit like people who move next to a motorway and then complain about the noise :


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> remember BA are a total bunch of muppets when it comes to running the company....


Quite agree, that's why my Company ditched them from our "Core" client list over 5 years ago. Never was going to make enough revenue from them to warrant the coverage/costs we incurr.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> its a pleasure to hear that thing go over - if you live on a flight path though what do you expect - bit like people who move next to a motorway and then complain about the noise Â :


I know.. ! very strange indeed.......


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The are a complete bunch or arses. No wonder they are doing so badly...

They cannot compete with the budget airlines, because their service is not sufficiently higher to warrant the additional cost. Take domestic flights, a nasty cheese sandwich cannot warrant the additional 50%+ which flying ba will cost.

I reckon they should ditch economy class, & upgrade all of their seats to at least premium economy. If they keep prices the same, they would have people queing up, & I cannot believe they would lose as much money as they are now...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Especially if they have fozzie and gonzo doing the marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


although quite right.... this is from a man who used to work for their marketing & communications dept  ...... sadly more spin dr's over there than in Blair's govt   spending way too much time on corporate hospitatlity  and enough flight tickets scams than that I could count


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well houses will always be out there to buy whilst going on a concorde will be a nice memory for you to remember when it has retired .


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> its a pleasure to hear that thing go over - if you live on a flight path though what do you expect - bit like people who move next to a motorway and then complain about the noise Â :


He doesn't ever complain about the noise because he's used to it but there's no harm in him being happy when it's reduced (a bit like when you have a good day on the motorway coming in to work even though you chose to live out in the sticks).


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Wonder how much ticket discount we will get if we go for a group buy! ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Wonder how much ticket discount we will get if we go for a group buy! ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Wonder how much ticket discount we will get if we go for a group buy! ?


Great idea !! Forum & TTOC discount - TT Forum day out to New York ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Now your'e being silly - 30 TT's in the luggage bay ? No chance they'd fit!

not only that for those who didn't want to take their cars with them - parking at Heathrow - your having a laugh!

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Hold on a mo, dicky branson might save the day 

The Virgin Atlantic Airways chairman claims his firm has been flooded with calls from the public since the announcement.

He said: "Since the BA announcement this morning we have been flooded with calls from the public, including BA staff, asking us to see if we can keep Concorde flying.

"When the Conservative government gave BA Concorde for Â£1 they said that if another British company ever wanted to operate it, they could. As a result of the public's response today I will be asking BA to provide me with the full operating figures."

Sir Richard continued: "If, having examined the figures, Virgin Atlantic, with its lower cost base, believes it can make a success of it, we will be asking BA to give us the planes for the same price that they were given them for together with the (take-off and landing) slots and other facilities that they use.

"This might come to nothing but I believe that every effort should be made to keep Concorde flying as it is such an important symbol of British innovation."


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Hold on a mo, dicky branson might save the day Â
> 
> The Virgin Atlantic Airways chairman claims his firm has been flooded with calls from the public since the announcement.
> 
> ...


Now Dicky Branson has been trying to persuade the french to sell him a few of their ageing Concorde's for YEARS ! but it has been blocked by BA at every turn....

although with 10 now on the market... there might be a chance ? ?

although part PR stunt, no matter what BA do Branson will win........

1 - he gets a concorde = PR victory for Virgin Atlantic.. imagine the shame & embarassment at BA as Virgin becomes the UK's aviation leader with the only Concorde in service across the Atlantic & the savour of British innovation!
OR 
2- he does NOT get Concorde = PR victory (whether he actually tried or not) for Virgin Atlantic... evil BA refuse to sell him at plane for Â£millions and instaed rather make another 1,000 redundant

;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Result! 

I sincerely hope he gets it. I bet the prices would be reduced as well...


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I very much hope Mr branson does get it, he's a smart cookie, and was a thoroughly nice chap when I met him.....

IMHO Virgin operate the best flights to the US in all classes (done it a couple of times) they beat the pants off loathsome BA.

I flew econonmy to New York in 2001 with Virgin for less than BA charge my company for me to go from Heathrow to Glasgow!!!! hopefully he can do something with Concorde.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I very much hope Mr branson does get it, he's a smart cookie, and was a thoroughly nice chap when I met him.....
> 
> IMHO Virgin operate the best flights to the US in all classes (done it a couple of times) they beat the pants off loathsome BA.
> 
> I flew econonmy to New York in Â 2001 with Virgin for less than BA charge my company for me to go from Heathrow to Glasgow!!!! hopefully he can do something with Concorde.


I think that probably sums up ba. They have been able to make an absolute killing on business flights. Now companies are realising this & ba are losing out continually...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I heard about a year ago that he was trying to get a couple.

Good luck to him!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't really think that they will ever sell them for Â£1 to Branson. They are not mad!!


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Once its fully mothballed BA wont lose out by selling the things for a few quid as to get it flying again would cost stupid money.

But that airframe only has a few years left and with the maintainance costs even Virgin might struggle to turn a profit. I`ve lost touch with people concerned with the structural design of the Concorde but I can only imagine the inspections are getting more frequent and more far reaching - it all costs money. Plus they are not so many airports that can or will accept her - maybe limits his chance of doing major overhauls at some cheap aisian base.

But good luck to the guy - can only imagine what a MASSIVE advertisement boost that would give him.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Once its fully mothballed BA wont lose out by selling the things for a few quid as to get it flying again would cost stupid money.
> 
> But that airframe only has a few years left and with the maintainance costs even Virgin might struggle to turn a profit. Â I`ve lost touch with people concerned with the structural design of the Concorde but I can only imagine the inspections are getting more frequent and more far reaching - it all costs money. Â Plus they are not so many airports that can or will accept her - maybe limits his chance of doing major overhauls at some cheap aisian base.
> 
> But good luck to the guy - can only imagine what a MASSIVE advertisement boost that would give him.


Exactly. Maintainance would be the killer. Capital or lease costs would be relatively small.

Plus who wants to see yet more of the beardy sweater-wearing tosser?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Plus who wants to see yet more of the beardy sweater-wearing tosser?


Lol, are you on about Noel Edmonds


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Last year, I took myself, my wife and my mother (her 70th birthday prezzie) to New York on Concorde and back all on accumulated air miles.

One of the "things to do at least once in your life" experiences.

The hype lived up to reality. A great flight, great service and great fun. Take-off and Landing are the highlights plus seeing the bulhead numbers rise to Mach 2!!

Here is a photo of the trip out. The man in row 1 on the right hand window seat is our beloved Gordon Brown (chancellor)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ttc546/insideconcorde.jpg


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

So you dont get a TV?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Lol, are you on about Noel Edmonds


Now you come to mention it - aren't they similar? In appearance as well as being media-loving arseholes. ;D

Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The man in row 1 on the right hand window seat is our beloved Gordon Brown (chancellor)
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ttc546/insideconcorde.jpg


Why didn't you assassinate this twit?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Golden Brown... nah nah nah nah....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Golden Brown... nah nah nah nah....


Is that how you spell the sound of a harpsichord?


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Have to disagree with many of you. haven flown with many different airlines i believe (takes cover) that BA are superior to many of these airlines. They may not be the best but are a lot better than most that I have flown including Virgin, KLM, Air France, United, American, British Midland, Air India, Air Canada, the list goes on. Were pricey but not so anymore and the best seats in business by far.

I'm ready for the flak (they may be losing money but contrast that with all those airlines that are effectively bust)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm with you on that one. The only thing which has put me off them in the past is the price. I use them all the time for short haul flights (not been across the pond for a while) and they're usually cheaper than stelios.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Plus who wants to see yet more of the beardy sweater-wearing tosser?


Now now, theres no need for jealousy

The man works the media like a charm, and took a student magazine into the multi-billion dollar company Virgin is

He sold Virgin Music for 500 million or something, having started it from scratch

And yes, he is one of my heroes  but them i am a capitalist !!!!


----------



## ouTTrageous (May 16, 2002)

Don't know if any of you know about Goodwood Travel. Try the following url:

http://www.concorde.co.uk/pages/index.html

They do "Pleasure Flights" (No not that sort), my wife sent me from Manchester to Paris with them for my 40th. It was GREEAAT!!!! We did go supersonic out over the Western Approaches and round in a big loop over the Bay of Biscay.

Well worth it and a lot cheaper than transatlantic.

Hope that helps anyone who needs to tick it off there "Things to do before I die List" ;D

Regards

ouTTrageous


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Now now, theres no need for jealousy
> 
> The man works the media like a charm, and took a student magazine into the multi-billion dollar company Virgin is
> 
> ...


So am I. And he is still a beardy twat of the very highest order.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> So am I. And he is still a beardy twat of the very highest order.


lol...


----------

